

Microsoft's embrace of MySQL could kill it - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10402551-16.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
jacquesm
> The larger point is if Amazon, Microsoft, IBM, HP, Google, Cisco,
> EMC/VMware, or Oracle/Sun offer a simple and supported cloud service for
> running MySQL, Tomcat, JBoss, Mule, or Apache HTTP instances, what reason do
> customers have to acquire "enterprise subscriptions" from the vendors
> developing these open source projects?

Well, that's simple: Not everybody wants to host their stuff with supported
cloud services. This is the exact same issue with every other 'hosted' open
source package, from PHP to Apache and the linux kernels underneath it.
Microsoft has nothing to do with it.

There will always be a demand for paid support from those using those
services, and I'm pretty sure that if you run into mysql issues on your
'hosted' service that you are not going to get support unless you pay for it.

Who you pay is less of an issue, whether you pay the hosting party or the
vendor directly is up to you.

Mysql is a pretty weird example anyway, since it was bought by sun and is not
a property of Oracle (or it will be if the EU lifts the barrier).

